# Other uber drivers coming in from other cities to drive in my city.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ok why does uber allow this? This is starting to be a pet peeve of mine, uber is allowing other drivers from outside our city to drive in our city. I'm not talking about 10 or 15 min drives I'm talking about people who drive from an hour away or even a half an hour away. 

But when I asked uber if I could drive in near my home town where I am originally from they told me I couldn't because of regulatory issues.

If this is true then why can't I drive for instance in Detroit or Ann Arbor. I mean this is ridiculous to bring in drivers that are driving that far away to drive into our city.

Ok so you may be wondering how I found out about this, well last night I sat there and watched a guy drive from toledo all the way back to his home town (Fremont, OH), which is about an half an hour away. Secondly alot of my regulars have been telling me this too, about especially how this one guy had a huge SUV from Fort Wayne, IN coming and driving in Toledo which is about an hour away.

Now why these people are driving this far to make a few bucks, I have no idea, bc it can't be profitable for them to do it. The only thing I can think of is they MUST be really desperate to make a few bucks. 

Secondly why does uber even allow this? This explains why (at least partially) our market is getting flooded.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

I didn't think you could work out of your home state?


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

You wanted a deregulated, market driven model, and you got one. Don't complain now. (Do complain about them telling you you can't drive somewhere else. That is BS.)

Maybe the guy you saw had a fare to Toledo. I certainly get a lot of fares over 30 minutes. I've had a few 45 minutes even an hour before. You are displaying the same paranoid behavior of a lot of drivers on this forum.

BTW, it's not "your city." You are sounding like a taxi cartel member now. Next time you see one, just do his knees with a crow bar. That'll teach him.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> I didn't think you could work out of your home state?


I didn't think u could either.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I live in San Jose, work in Union City (25 miles away), drive Uber in San Jose and San Francisco (55 miles away). Most days someone needs to go from SJ to SF, then I end up driving in SF so what's the big deal? Sometimes when I don't feel like going home from work, I drive into SF via the airport since the rate is better there. Some people drive from the central valley of CA (100 miles or more away) into SF to make their rent in one weekend driving Uber/Lyft. Again, what's the big deal? All of us still stay so busy. I have to force myself to turn off the app every night just to be able to go home.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I live in San Jose, work in Union City (25 miles away), drive Uber in San Jose and San Francisco (55 miles away). Most days someone needs to go from SJ to SF, then I end up driving in SF so what's the big deal? Sometimes when I don't feel like going home from work, I drive into SF via the airport since the rate is better there. Some people drive from the central valley of CA (100 miles or more away) into SF to make their rent in one weekend driving Uber/Lyft. Again, what's the big deal? All of us still stay so busy. I have to force myself to turn off the app every night just to be able to go home.


The big deal is that you are getting the fares there we don't. Ur in a big market, we are not. The big deal is there is only a certain number of fares to be had. Even pax agrees that this isn't right and shouldn't be done, if I can go into another city I would do it in a heartbeat, but when I go to Detroit to drop off a pax Uber kicks me off of the system so I can't pick up any riders in Detroit, so if I can't do that then why should other be allowed to do that?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> The big deal is that you are getting the fares there we don't. Ur in a big market, we are not. The big deal is there is only a certain number of fares to be had. Even pax agrees that this isn't right and shouldn't be done, if I can go into another city I would do it in a heartbeat, but when I go to Detroit to drop off a pax Uber kicks me off of the system so I can't pick up any riders in Detroit, so if I can't do that then why should other be allowed to do that?


I see your problem. Can you find out what the requirements are from Uber that would allow you to drive in Detroit? Get an address there if that's feasible and set up shop?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit my PAX send me to every city, what do I tell them? Sorry there's a guy over there that gets upset if I go in his city so I can't take you.

Just so you know UBER sends out bulk texts telling all drivers to head to my city because it's overflowing with primo rides.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Ok why does uber allow this? This is starting to be a pet peeve of mine, uber is allowing other drivers from outside our city to drive in our city. I'm not talking about 10 or 15 min drives I'm talking about people who drive from an hour away or even a half an hour away.
> 
> But when I asked uber if I could drive in near my home town where I am originally from they told me I couldn't because of regulatory issues.
> 
> ...


Did u email uber support about Da situation ?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Did email uber support about Da situation ?


Yeah like I'd get an honest response from them.

I did email about driving in other cities and they told me no. So my main thing is that if I can't do it then whey are they allowed to, especially when the guy is from out of state.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't get how some can drive in your city but you can't drive in theirs.

Houston's driver area is huge, about 100 miles north and south and about 100 miles east to west. Within that area there are many cities, some with over 100,000 residents. Drivers that sign up within that area, within any of those cities, are allowed to operate within the entire area.

What could be happening is that an outside larger market has an overlapping driver area that includes your city within that market but your market isn't included in that larger one? That wouldn't make sense though.

Some drivers may have permits or licenses to operate in multiple cities. If that's the case, and they provide proof to Uber, then it could be possible. 

I've heard of drivers in Houston taking pax an hour and a half to even 3 hours away (San Antonio) but once they exit the driver area they cannot go back online for pick up until they are back in the area. 

Check the area of your city, then check the area of the largest city next to you. Compare them and see if they overlap. Then you may have your answer. If that's not the problem then the drivers that are doing what you say, are either cheating the system to have access to a more than on market area, or worked something out with Uber to drive outside of their own market (of which I believe is much less likely).


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

What if you get a fare going a long way and ends out of state? Can you take the fare?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> What if you get a fare going a long way and ends out of state? Can you take the fare?


Yep I can take pax from Texas to Mexico
Or Texas to brazil just have unlimited credit card on file with uber!! From Texas to Vancouver BC Canada 
Uberx $1900


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> What if you get a fare going a long way and ends out of state? Can you take the fare?


I do that all the time, but when I'm in Detroit it automatically logs me off of the system when I end the trip. Someone told me that there was a work around to it, but Im not sure how u would do that.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

if you didn't strike you have no right to complain


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> when I go to Detroit to drop off a pax Uber kicks me off of the system so I can't pick up any riders in Detroit, so if I can't do that then why should other be allowed to do that?


What exactly happens in that situation? Does the app say you're out of your home area and can't take riders, or does the app take you offline without telling you why, or does it just not send you any riders?

I've been wondering about this. Uber has never told me in what specific area I'm allowed to accept rides, so if there are areas where I'm not, I would hope the app doesn't send them to me.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

For the original poster, I don't get your concern. Since new drivers are joining all the time, what's the difference between a driver from out of town and a new local driver? Both of them, if online, are competing with you. The guy from way out of town will probably leave the same day, while the new local guy may driver Uber for a year or more.

I'd suggest dropping the scarcity mentality or you will stress yourself out.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I do that all the time, but when I'm in Detroit it automatically logs me off of the system when I end the trip. Someone told me that there was a work around to it, but Im not sure how u would do that.


Why would you even WANT to work in Detroit at 78¢ per mile?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Why would you even WANT to work in Detroit at 78¢ per mile?


The way I look at it is: what if a rider needs to go back to toledo, then I could get that fare, instead of going back empty handed


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> For the original poster, I don't get your concern. Since new drivers are joining all the time, what's the difference between a driver from out of town and a new local driver? Both of them, if online, are competing with you. The guy from way out of town will probably leave the same day, while the new local guy may driver Uber for a year or more.
> 
> I'd suggest dropping the scarcity mentality or you will stress yourself out.


Do u really work for uber? Why wouldn't I have a concern, their taking miney out of my pocket. U know if I cant work in say x city then why should they be allowed to?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I do that all the time, but when I'm in Detroit it automatically logs me off of the system when I end the trip. Someone told me that there was a work around to it, but Im not sure how u would do that.


The problem is we all are approved to drive only in our state. You can start a trip within your state and finish elsewhere. You just can't start a trip from out of state. It sucks, but it protects the drivers in the other states than yours.

About driving home empty, Uber doesn't even have a solution for that within your own state! If you are not profitable driving someone all the way to Detroit then you could cancel once you know the destination! Again, this sucks too.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> The way I look at it is: what if a rider needs to go back to toledo, then I could get that fare, instead of going back empty handed


Good point.
Your situation really doesn't seem fair that you can't work in Detroit one you're there. Maybe that will change.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Here Uber account works in Boston/Providence interchangeably. It may be that the towns you're seeing drivers from are in the same "market" whereas your hometown isn't


----------



## puguber (Oct 24, 2015)

Interesting thread. Luckily, I drive in Texas, and haven't had any problems driving in cities I wasn't registered in.

Also interesting to hear complaints from Uber drivers that mimic traditional taxi driver complaints about competition.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

It's called over saturation. Uber has built this onto their model. Get used to drivers flocking into the profitable areas, it will get worse and not better.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

How did you watch him all the way home? It looks like you were following him on the rider app, and apparently he never got a ping.  Sounds like he came to Detroit to drop off a pax and was busting his rear to get back to $1.30/mi.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

There is a global economy. The city you live in is not your city. It's the city you live in. Get over it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Transportador said:


> The problem is we all are approved to drive only in our state. You can start a trip within your state and finish elsewhere. You just can't start a trip from out of state. It sucks, but it protects the drivers in the other states than yours.
> 
> About driving home empty, Uber doesn't even have a solution for that within your own state! If you are not profitable driving someone all the way to Detroit then you could cancel once you know the destination! Again, this sucks too.


That is not to protect the drivers. The regulations are different from state to state and sometimes city to city (st Louis and KC Missouri for example).


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I've thought about doing this to other drivers that come in from far away drives: once they are leaving the city request them about 5 min behind, start a timer and cancel at 4 minutes 50 seconds (allow 10 sec time for processing) then request again 5 min behind them again and then again cancel on them again. Then the request a 3rd time let them sit there for 5 min this time so all this time he is wasting gas and time and money, yeah I know it sounds mean, but this is all hypothetical as I have never actually did this, but I just wonder if any of you have ever did this, especially if its a slow night or thought about doing it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So I've thought about doing this to other drivers that come in from far away drives: once they are leaving the city request them about 5 min behind, start a timer and cancel at 4 minutes 5o seconds (all time for processing) then request again 5 min behind them again and then again cancel on them again. Then the request a 3 time let them sit there for 5 min this time so all this time he is wasting gas and time and money, yeah I know it sounds mean, but this is all hypothetical as I have never actually did this, but I just wonder if any of you have ever did this, especially if its a slow night or thought about doing it.


Absolutely not! Be kind to your fellow man. There is a person at the other end of that misplaced frustration.

Golden rule applies...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So I've thought about doing this to other drivers that come in from far away drives: once they are leaving the city request them about 5 min behind, start a timer and cancel at 4 minutes 50 seconds (allow 10 sec time for processing) then request again 5 min behind them again and then again cancel on them again. Then the request a 3rd time let them sit there for 5 min this time so all this time he is wasting gas and time and money, yeah I know it sounds mean, but this is all hypothetical as I have never actually did this, but I just wonder if any of you have ever did this, especially if its a slow night or thought about doing it.


You have no rights to your territory. This isn't a franchise. What you're proposing is pure ******baggery and if you try it on a smart driver they will report you and it just might get back to that one CSR that actually cares and looks into your cancelling activities.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

The Uber office advised me to get a different email to apply to drive in a different city within my state. The whole state license/plate thing... Is there a city on the border of your state that "shares" a zone where you want to drive? ie Drivers in Vancouver, Washington can drive their Washington plated vehicles in Portland, Oregon. I would imagine it's the same around MCO (Kansis City). I looked into this because my home town is a different state. It isn't the home state issue, it is the different state. 

Some larger metro areas have special licensing. I know Seattle does. For a while Seattle (King County) drivers could drive all outlying areas but the drivers from the outlying areas were not allowed to drive in King County. Tacoma (Pierce County) drivers that weren't aware of the reasoning were grumpy about this rule not realizing they only needed to have Uber apply for their TNC permit & get a Seattle business license. 

Now Tacoma (Pierce County) has their own special license and Seattle drivers are grumbling about being locked out when Tacoma surged at 5.9 for over 2 hrs two nights in a row. 

I am sharing this mostly for other drivers' benefit... I am really hopeful your hateful ideas against your fellow drivers just trying to make a buck (like you) is just misplaced frustration.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I didn't think u could either.


We have people coming to State Collegel PA coming in from Philly and Pittsburgh, minersville ( a guy who routinely roams from town to town), Altoona, Tyrone, Williamsport, Delaware, New Jersey, Virginia, New York State. I even saw Massachusetts' plates once.

This has clearly caused problems. I have had Uber drivers coming at me eastbound on westbound one way streets a couple times in the last week. The police are very much aware now of (at night anyway) what is going on. One officer of one of the municipalities has told me their department has brought the concern up with the PA PUC. It is a huge concern for safety.

With respect to Uber's responsibility to the drivers in their home market, as an Uber driver, this is part and parcel of what they are about, how they are structured, completely inline with their intentions. The thing about importing drivers from out of town isn't that it is extraordinary in anyway, it is just so blatant.

The practice quickly illustrates and underlines all of the same complaints the taxi industry has pointed at concerning not having an even playing field. Uber drivers are vulnerable to the exact same forces of disruption. This should illustrate why it really doesn't make sense to pit Uber drivers against taxi drivers. The principal difference between the two industries is just time. Give Uber time for entropy to catch up.

Deregulation of and ability to ignore what is left the rules, the same forces which Uber takes advantage of to grow exponentially are going to prove to have a downside. It is the drivers who will pay. That is all drivers.

Good luck in Toledo. about your only bet might be to do what you are likely to dread to do. You would need to work with your local municipal leadership, law enforcement etc. You would need to make them aware of what is going on. You would need to encourage such constraints as local permits or state requirements for full time, real commercial coverage. The model isn't sustainable. Uber and the TNC industry are in need of sea change.

Good luck there. The TNC model divorces itself from the cost to own and operate the TNC vehicle. The model is designed to work best at peak demand. With a virtually limitless pool of drivers....... How could base rates do anything other than trend toward the basement.

Uber makes its cut whether the driver who earned the fare made any or not. Low rates and three drivers on every corner protect them against external disruption..... do your best, keep it real.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> The big deal is that you are getting the fares there we don't. Ur in a big market, we are not. The big deal is there is only a certain number of fares to be had. Even pax agrees that this isn't right and shouldn't be done, if I can go into another city I would do it in a heartbeat, but when I go to Detroit to drop off a pax Uber kicks me off of the system so I can't pick up any riders in Detroit, so if I can't do that then why should other be allowed to do that?


California isn't Ohio. People move to California because it's desirable (liberal places usually are) meaning more pax opportunities. People move away from Ohio IMMEDIATELY at age 18, meaning your passengers are in Chicago, NYC, or California.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> California isn't Ohio. People move to California because it's desirable (liberal places usually are) meaning more pax opportunities. People move away from Ohio IMMEDIATELY at age 18, meaning your passengers are in Chicago, NYC, or California.


The issue is the ratio of drivers to pax that the issue of migrant drivers underlines. People still live in Ohio, some of them require transportation. The drivers the OP is concerned with live within the greater region, they show up for a the night of a special event and then head home an hour or two down the road.

There are pax in Ohio. The question is the ratio to drivers. That said, the issue is absolutely no different from what goes on during a slower than expected night, or a normal night, or a busy, non event night where drivers find themselves three deep on most any block. Where the drivers come from, at that point, it really doesn't matter, there are too many.

Someone earlier on the thread mentioned people are simply trying to "make a buck". Fair enough. Unfortunately, that causal ability to be simply content with making a buck, having Uber as a hobby, being a person who can afford to be content just working a couple prime hours a week, all of those things come at the expense of those people who would like to earn an actual living driving TNC.

What is best for the economy or working people? As drivers, the tendency is to look at the concerns through a lens which filters out everyone's needs but one's own. The fact that TNC work is so casual and vaguely defined probably encourages that.

Look at the issues with employment status, violence from pax and now drivers, the peer to peer rating system, low rates in mature markets fleecing drivers, high rates in new markets fleecing pax....... It is all the same pie. Time to look at the pie in a new more critical light.

Ohio not being a glamour state isn't the issue.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

So should we also complain that people drive into metro areas from the burbs to work? Aren't they also cutting into available jobs for people who live in the city? Come on guys... This is ridiculous. We live in a global economy. If you aren't getting enough work doing something find another thing or a way to supplement it.


----------



## Blaze333 (Jun 27, 2015)

A fellow Uber driver asked CSR the same question... here is the "official" reply...

Hi Scott,

Thanks for writing in. Happy to explain.

I'm so sorry about what happened. I understand it must be frustrating not getting a ride from other cities. Please note that there are some cities which are cross listed with other cities. Drivers are allowed to operate on other cities as long as it is cross listed with their city. Unfortunately, your city is not cross listed with Cleveland that is why you were unable to pick up riders from Cleveland.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other concerns or questions. We're here to help. You can also visit our Help Page, where you can find answers to many of our frequently asked questions.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Now Tacoma (Pierce County) has their own special license and Seattle drivers are grumbling about being locked out when Tacoma surged at 5.9 for over 2 hrs two nights in a row.


I think you were referring to me. Lol. I went down there last Friday and got my permits and had them uploaded. That is not going to happen to me again.


----------

